# Biring



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone heard from him and the fam with their chicken palace lately? Just was thinking of him a few days ago and still nada, probably just the busy time of year, but had to check!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't. Baby and growing season has really put a glitch in his computer time.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I haven't. Baby and growing season has really put a glitch in his computer time.


Hope he is well, he has a lot going on!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I figured it was likely the case, but just making sure I hadn’t overlooked/missed a check in. Also hope all is well- I’m sure it is. As long as a tiger didn’t get him.... wait that could actually happen! Only person I know who I can say it about- so I had to!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you see the story about the Tiger in Houston wandering in a neighborhood?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes! I did- and about the person who got in trouble for it after too....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The wild part is that TX even allows them to own the big cats. Although it's against the law in Houston. 

People really are strange.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The wild part is that TX even allows them to own the big cats. Although it's against the law in Houston.
> 
> People really are strange.


Now that’s the understatement.... I wouldn’t know any strange people myself, I just know that it DOES happen. Myself, I’m totally reasonable and normal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Now that’s the understatement.... I wouldn’t know any strange people myself, I just know that it DOES happen. Myself, I’m totally reasonable and normal.


OK, I'll go along with that.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You are a good friend.


----------

